# Goblinmaschinenkolben



## madmurdock (24. Mai 2009)

Hu,

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44501 Kann man das nun als Ingenieur von den Maschinen - Bossen kratzen in Ulduar? Es wäre ja schon interessant zu wissen, ob man dann so die Mountteile etwas billiger als für je 1000 Gold erhalten kann...

madmurdock.


----------



## Atzepeng007 (25. Mai 2009)

ich hoffe doch.
weil die 12,5k gold sind echt zu teuer für die mats die du kaufen musst.^^


----------



## Monk-Gnomen Warri (25. Mai 2009)

Atzepeng007 schrieb:


> ich hoffe doch.
> weil die 12,5k gold sind echt zu teuer für die mats die du kaufen musst.^^



glaub schon, ich find es nicht so toll, dass Blizzard es so gemacht hat, dass man einige Chopper-Bauteile kaufen muss. Denn Goldfarmen ist langweilig...


----------



## Monk-Gnomen Warri (25. Mai 2009)

wie man sicher merkt bin ich erst seit kurzem hier, hab aus versehen einen doppelpost gemacht, und weiß nicht wie man den löscht. kann mir wer verraten, wie das geht?


----------



## Hairman (27. Mai 2009)

Einfach den Melden-Button drücken, und die netten Mods bitten, den Post zu löschen.


----------



## MoonFrost (28. Mai 2009)

Jo kann man abbauen hab ich auch schon.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (18. Juni 2009)

Ich hab bis jetzt nur Titanstahlbarren usw abgebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmiddel (18. Juni 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich hab bis jetzt nur Titanstahlbarren usw abgebaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neben Titanstahlbarren, Sprengauslösern und Äonensachen 2 Kolben und 1 Auspuff^^


----------



## MoonFrost (21. Juni 2009)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> Neben Titanstahlbarren, Sprengauslösern und Äonensachen 2 Kolben und 1 Auspuff^^



Hmm das mit dem auspuff will ich dir nicht glauben. Eigendlich solln da nur Kolben droppen. Falls mir einer n beweis bringen kann also screen mit lootfenster zieh ich meine anschuldigung zurück sonnst nicht.


----------



## Agrimor (22. Juni 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Hmm das mit dem auspuff will ich dir nicht glauben. Eigendlich solln da nur Kolben droppen. Falls mir einer n beweis bringen kann also screen mit lootfenster zieh ich meine anschuldigung zurück sonnst nicht.



Ich hab auch schon einen Auspuff gelootet (dafür bei den Kolben noch kein Glück gehabt) Ich fand das Ereignis allerdings nict denkwürdig genug, um gleich einen Screen davon zu machen.

Edit: Hab mich geirrt: Hab geborgene Dunkeleisenteile gelootet, keinen Auspuff.


----------



## Brainfreeze (23. Juni 2009)

Habt ihr die Kolben im 10er oder 25er gelootet?
Und bei welchen Bossen?
Hatte beim Leviathan 25er nur Äonen und weiße Mats, bei XT 25er immer Titanstahlbarren und Äonen.


----------



## Ushapti (9. September 2009)

Monk-Gnomen schrieb:


> Denn Goldfarmen ist langweilig...



Aber es hält den typischen casual Player länger am spielen, ergo... das Abo läuft länger und Blizz kassiert kohle.
Die machen diese preise ja nciht aus bosheit sondern weil teure sachen länger brauchen und wer länger braucht zählt öfter abogebühren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

